# Livery in Edinburgh area



## Gah (15 April 2013)

Hello,

I am currently looking to move out of my rented property and buy a house on the outskirts of Edinburgh. Have mainly been looking in Rosewell area, but also Bo'ness (both still commutable to Edinburgh for work!). So I am therefore looking for any livery recommendations in the Edinburgh area that will (hopefully) fulfil some of my criteria:


24 hour turnout
Young horse Friendly (just backing my 4 year old) - would like a roundpen/ school etc
An indoor school would be lovely
Nice hacking

If anyone has any recommendations for me it would be much appreciated! 

Thanks for reading,

Gah


----------



## Jenni_ (15 April 2013)

Edinburgh equestrian has everything you're asking for -But they're not taking on at the minute. But perhaps give them a phone and see what's happening.


----------



## Gah (15 April 2013)

I had heard there was a lot of moving horses in between fields there, sometimes not in with the same herd as before. My boy is a bit low in the pecking order, so this is a concern (he already comes in with nibble marks on him). It was a while ago I heard this and things have probably changed now.

I will give them a call - thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Glayva (15 April 2013)

Thornton livery yard is in rosewell. They have an indoor but not sure if the turnout is 24/7 all year


----------



## Gah (15 April 2013)

I will maybe see if I can visit them - looking at another house in Rosewell this weekend!  

Thanks!


----------



## JenTaz (17 April 2013)

there is also mountskip at gorebridge, lovely yard, fab indoor school and outdoor schools, very small field groups while I was there and the horses rarely moved so were in a stable group, and the yard owner is brilliant! The hacking is brilliant once you know your way around, just have a bit of road work to do before hand, highly recommend


----------



## chotty (17 April 2013)

Thornton have 24/7 turnout as far as I know. There's also Pammy Stevenson's new place outside of Penicuik that has a new indoor just built, don't know about turnout though. Or there's Springfield further down the road? No indoor but nice outdoor and small and friendly. 

X


----------



## Jenni_ (17 April 2013)

Does mount skip do 24/7 turnout?

Might be worth noting mount skip is for sale too. 

Schools are lovely though I was up there using the indoor last week.


----------



## JenTaz (17 April 2013)

it depends on the fields from year to year whether they can stay out over the winter 24/7 but there is 24/7 summer turnout or there was while i was there,


----------



## Gah (17 April 2013)

Mountskip sounds nice, might be a bit out of my budget to buy though! (I suppose I could just check it out for livery though) 

Thanks for all the responses, now I know a few I can get to researching and visiting! Its amazing how hard it is to find websites for livery yards.


----------



## bgb (17 April 2013)

Please be careful if you are travelling from yard to yard as strangles is still about. Wash clothes and don't touch any horses etc. Good luck in your search


----------



## Gah (17 April 2013)

Not to worry - well aware of our recent outbreaks, plan on wearing 'non horsey' clothes/ not going to more than one yard on the same day - definitely don't want to spread anything! Plus don't want to bring anything back to my current yard (thankfully currently strangles free...*touch wood*).


----------



## Feebee-Friesian (17 April 2013)

I have just moved my horse to Thornton and can not recommend it highly enough. If you want anymore info drop me a pm.


----------



## feisty_filly (18 April 2013)

There's tower farm and lasswade with indoor schools if you don't mind being on a riding school. There is also Swanson, palmy stevensons new place, Thornton, temple farm, mount skip and Edinburgh equestrian. Your spoilt for choice of good yards


----------



## Jnhuk (20 April 2013)

Wee bit further out but Whitfield Farm Livery on the outskirts of West Linton is another for consideration. Has indoor and outdoor schools. Nice folks there and our RC holds training and shows there.


----------



## caras mum (22 April 2013)

Hi ya, u niped on to our yard at gortonlee today. Just wondering how u got on at kirkettle and lee farm? Jac


----------



## Gah (22 April 2013)

I got lost! 
I am going to give them a buzz and see if I can pop by later in the week. The area does look nice for riding, and thanks for your advice (and your time to chat today).


----------



## caras mum (22 April 2013)

No problem , any time


----------



## Jenni_ (22 April 2013)

Kirkettle can be Hard to find! (I used to livery there) it's a nice yard though but only 24/7 turnout in summer  good hacking but pretty small outdoor.


----------



## rosied (1 May 2013)

Oxenfoord has 24x7 turnout and a small indoor school that would be ideal for free schooling.
http://www.oxenfoordlivery.co.uk/


----------



## neverenoughtea (9 May 2013)

Hello, I can second a recommendation for Mountskip - very accommodating, nice sized indoor and outdoor areans, although could do with a bit more depth of surface. Lots of show jumps and an outdoor jumping paddock in summer. 24/7 grazing in summer and good grazing and hay in winter. Good quality haylage. Nice large airy boxes and very friendly set up. I think there may be a waiting list. 

Lea Farm in Roslin is lovely, small quiet yard, I backed my 3yo there. Large outdoor school with good fencing but pretty bad surface - sand which is very deep and dusty when dry and flooded and hard when wet. Grazing is brilliant and you have the option for single grazing. A couple of poles to jump but no sets of show jumps. And you can hack straight onto the railway line.

I couldn't stress highly enough on avoiding Edinburgh Equestrian Centre as a livery. Great to use for the xc course (when open) but believe the stories you hear when horses are moved from pillar to post, mine was moved so often he developed stress laminitis. There is a lot of herd bullying which ultimately caused me to move as I just couldn't keep him sound. Grazing in winter is non-existant - mud only with ring feeders. 

Good luck!


----------

